# plugins pour safari



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Petite interrogation du jour ... existe t-il des sites qui regroupent la liste des plugins dispos pour Safari à l'instar de Firefox ??


Merci


----------



## Alycastre (6 Juin 2007)

Tu tapes " plugin safari " dans Google et tu trouves ceci par exemple


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Google: plugin safari ... Ya des r&#233;ponses !

La premi&#232;re:http://pimpmysafari.com/

Je ne sais pas si c'est exhaustif, mais &#231;a n'a pas l'air d'en &#234;tre loin.


Edit: AH NON ! Deuxi&#232;me fois de la journ&#233;e que &#231;a m'arrive. Et pour dire exactement la m&#234;me chose en plus !


 



			
				vBull a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez donn&#233; trop de points disco ...


 D&#233;sol&#233;, Alycastre. Ptet demain


----------



## Alycastre (6 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Désolé, Alycastre. Ptet demain



:rateau:  Faut pas être désolé ... Y a pas de mal; plus on est de fous ....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Ça aussi.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2007)

Faire bien attention que pour un Mac Intel, les plug-ins PPC ne peuvent fonctionner (sauf à forcer Safari à utiliser Rosetta et en assumer le ralentissement).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

merci à vous messieurs  

s'il y a des retours utilisateurs également, je suis preneur


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

J'utilise SafariStand pour l'aper&#231;u des onglets dasn une colonne &#224; gauche.
CoolIris pour un aper&#231;u des pages derri&#232;re les liens.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2007)

Safariplus, pour gérer les cookies. Très simple et pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

et voilà un post qui va devenir indispensable !

et moi qui croyait qu'il n'y avait que des plugins pour Firefox


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

adblock compatible Safari et Léopard


----------



## majaja (16 Janvier 2008)

salut a vous tous; j'arrive dans ce circuit 
je pratique le mac depuis 6 ans d'abord en entreprise puis en retraite jen'ai jamais eu de probleme et la j'en rencontre un : si quelqu'un veut bien me repondre ce serai sympa// j'ai integré pour voir;......firefox .bien m'en a pris cela m a bloquer  safari et je ne peux plus l'exploiter  le message est le suivant safari ne parvient pas a se connecter au serveur.
pour passer ce message je suis obligé de passer avec firefox en cumulant des pages??????
 j'ai esseyé de réinitialiser rien n'y fait! si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer et bien 
j'ai un ibook OSX version10.3.9. ps ( j'espere que je suis dans le bon forum)


----------



## arcank (16 Janvier 2008)

Bon forum, sûrement, mais bonne langue, je ne sais pas :-/

Il faudrait un peu mieux expliquer, parce que pour le moment, c'est à toi de nous éclairer sur ta situation


----------



## Unakite (31 Juillet 2010)

http://extensions.apple.com/


----------

